# Xbox 360 Giveaway (Racing Wheel and Two Games)



## Sonnie

This is a quick one...

If you would like to be entered for a New Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel and Two Games (Splinter CELL Double Agent and Project Gotham Racing 3)... all you have to do is tell us you want to be entered right here in this thread by midnight CST April 30, 2009. 




























There is nothing else to do other than claim the giveaway should you win. We will cover shipping in the CONUS.

We will have a drawing first of next month.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## BigPines

Sure. Please enter me in this drawing too. You guys sure give a lot of stuff away. I figure with these good odds, I gotta win something sometime. 

Mike


----------



## tcarcio

Are the rules for prior winners being applied here?


----------



## filtor1

In! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Sonnie

tcarcio said:


> Are the rules for prior winners being applied here?


Nope!

The only rules are posted already... :T


----------



## sickboy013

Hey throw me in the drawing too please! :jiggy: Thank you!


----------



## Brando

Hey Sonnie,

Can I enter the draw, too?


----------



## tcarcio

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Strype

I want to be entered - right here in this thread 


thanks for the entry.


----------



## jliedeka

ooh, ooh, pick me!

:bigsmile:


----------



## SturmMD

I'd like to enter


----------



## the_rookie

enter me


----------



## brandonnash

Someone else can win this one. I don't have a xbox so whoever wins, I hope you like it. Looks fun.


----------



## wheelie99

I'm In. Thank You!


----------



## ztwenty4door

in please


----------



## Matteo

This place rocks. Put one in for the Roly.


----------



## Sprtex

One please...


----------



## eaglerider94

Include me in this drawing. As an auto racing fanatic, this would be a joy to play with. Speaking of racing, "Grand Prix" and "A Man and a Women" are some of my favorite classics. Rent them on NexFlix and enjoy some real classic footage.


----------



## costanza

Please enter me in the drawing 
Thanks!


----------



## Mike_WI

I'm in.

Mike


----------



## Scuba Steve

Thanks For the Entry!!


----------



## kwyjibo

me me me me me me me me!!!!!


----------



## Restless

I'd like to be in....thanks.:yes:


----------



## MarkMac

So, I guess I'm in with my first post to the forum.


----------



## OniJon

I guess I'm in then.
Thanks!


----------



## krimmirk

My first post here. Please pick me, pick me! :jump:


----------



## redfury

Put my name in the hat and call it macaroni!


----------



## blizzisu

Please enter me into the drawing. Thank You!


----------



## ksubigdog

My first post - yeah! :yay2: Count me in, too.


----------



## k0rww

I'm ready.


----------



## Koopa

Sign me up!


----------



## Slotcar360

Sign me up


----------



## rha1211

I would like to enter as well


----------



## Rockyrott

Count me in!!
Thanks!
:clap:


----------



## Kcct82

I'm in, thx :bigsmile:


----------



## twheeloc

Please enter me in the drawing. :jiggy:


----------



## Tommy D

Count me in too!!! Tommy D


----------



## JTDINVA

Please put me in for this .... it happens to be 2 games I don't own .... LOVE the shack !!!


----------



## uhcoogsfan

Please enter me as well. Thanks!


----------



## Ritzie

Please enter me


----------



## nightdiver

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## ninathuis

I'm gladly to participate in this one!


----------



## Latinegro

Please enter me into the XBOX giveaway! Thank You!!


----------



## mkstringer

Please enter me as well!


----------



## StephenEC

Please , Count Me In . Thank You


----------



## Brunz

Please enter me. This would be nice.


----------



## maxwell

Please enter me. Thanks


----------



## duntov

Sign me up please,
Thank you


----------



## jwesenick79

ill join in too! enter my name in please:mooooh:


----------



## cngbrick

I'm game!


----------



## angust63

Yes please.


----------



## bsteiger

Enter Me too plz. I Wanna Win!!!!


----------



## berty52

Please enter me into the XBOX giveaway!

Member for a long time but first post!:hail:


----------



## ktaillon

Please enter me to.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## kenp2600

Please add my entry. Thank you!


----------



## ferr1s

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## crazymanx13

please enter me in the contest also  thanks


----------



## W.P. Wily

Please enter me into this giveaway. Thanks :T

- WP


----------



## TheGovernment

Me too please


----------



## clemsonbob

Id love to win that, sign me up!


----------



## onsail

Please include me


----------



## buddf

Add me in too please!


----------



## pne123

me too


----------



## wheatenterrier

Count me in!
Thanks


----------



## yzmotoxer807

I'm in! :yay2:


----------



## fluffygdog95

I would like to enter the drawing. It is quite nice to find this forum. I have been frequenting Head-Fi for quite some time and this is a nice escape if I wish it. Bunch of nice people here!


----------



## mjt

I'll take a free babysitter....I mean xbox :hide:


----------



## RayJr

I would like ...in...Thanks


----------



## maxmercy

Please count me in!

JSS


----------



## pre1014

count me in!


----------



## Bent

Might as well put my name in for this as well.


----------



## nab9524

Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## SubMan

Count me in too!


----------



## BTSchnarfy

I'd like to be entered as well, please. Thank you! :R

*edit* Wow. Over a year here, and I haven't posted before this. Now I feel bad. I'll have to remedy that.


----------



## hjones4841

Please enter me as well. Looks like a fun setup.


----------



## evilskillit

I would like to be entered in the giveaway.


----------



## ryan_erickson

Please enter me in the giveaway.

Thanks.

RyanE


----------



## Uey

I'd like to be entered in the drawing too! Thanks!! :R


----------



## Tonto

You guy's are the best, consider me in:yes:!


----------



## IdahoTech

Please Enter me as well. Would love to have it in the new Movie room we have in our new house.
:jump:
Thanks


----------



## vann_d

I want in please! Thx,

vann_d


----------



## jmoorez2001

:jiggy:add me to the list please pleazeeeeee :jiggy:


----------



## texasboy

*!*

Please enter me into the drawing! thx


----------



## joikd

I would like to enter. Looks like I picked a good time to join. Thanks.


----------



## davidburn

:spend:
Love it, Im in. thanks


----------



## jazzscreamer

This would be great addition to my system. I'm a Forza freak that does not have a wheel for my 360.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Please enter me into the draw.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Sixtyhurts

I'm in--please enter me in the xbox360 giveaway!


----------



## Gelinas

please enter me in this giveaway.

thanks!


----------



## Instal

Count me in Sonnie:bigsmile:


----------



## kingkip

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Tommy

Entering


----------



## MatrixDweller

I might as well join in the fun.


----------



## Giyan

Last minute entry! Well almost, couple hours left.


----------



## steverc

Please count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Bent

Pretty Quiet Thread since the 30th...


----------



## Sonnie

Let's get it active again then... :T

Our winner is *evilskillit*... congratulations Matt!

arty:


----------



## Bent

sweet - congrats dude!


----------



## the_rookie

enjoy the wheel and games. I own the wheel, and its pretty cool.


----------



## evilskillit

Wow, I've never won a drawing in my life, thanks for doing such awesome give aways and thanks even more for picking me. I always did like the Gotham Racing series, can't wait to try the new one.


----------



## buddf

Congrats !!! ;-)


----------



## filtor1

Man I totally forgot about this. Congrats! Matt!


----------

